# Considering Black emperor scorpion(s)



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

Ive been looking around at a few sites and this one has been quite informative.
Im not going to be buying for a while yet-as Im still researching etc-I want to be prepared and not buy on a whim.

So far I have a aquarium that I am planning on using-the measurements are:

width 120cm
height 50cm
depth 30cm
Will this be suitable?And would I be able to keep 2?

I am going to go for the false bottom setup as this looks like quite a good way to go.

Now my main question at the moment is heat mat or lights?

What are your opinions on either or both?Any pros or cons that I should know of?


Any ideas and suggestions are all greatfully appreciated!

1st post 

Jon


----------



## Selket (Apr 22, 2009)

That size should be fine for two emperors. Also the false bottom setup will be a good and easy way to keep humidity up. 

But for heating, I would say get a lamp. I have a heating pad, and it does not do much, if anything. But if you do get a heating pad, put it on the side of the tank and not the bottom. Emps like to burrow to get away from the heat, and putting a heat source under them would confuse them, and possibly kill them.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

Thankyou for the prompt reply 

I was told that a light may be a better way to go, and was leaning towards that idea-so thankyou for your input 


Jon


----------



## Lucozade3000 (Apr 22, 2009)

If you use a heat source,l i would recommend to get a ceramic heat bulb on one side of the tank.
A heatmat will only keep your set-up a few degrees above room temp.
Why do you go for Emps?, they are a bit boring and you might not see them often...
Are you in the States? if so you have a lot more choice and no restrictions on the species you can keep:wall: 
Good luck
-J


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

I went for emps as Im in the UK-and as my first venture into this kind of pet I wanted something that wouldnt be too hard to care for 

Im unsure what else is around in the UK that may be suitable


----------



## Selket (Apr 22, 2009)

An emp is a good scorpion for someone to get that is just getting into the hobby. That was/is still my first scorpion. Then about a month after I got my emp, I got 4 B. Jacksoni 2i scorplings. The b. Jacksoni are another good beginner scorpion.

But over all, I would suggest an emperor since they are a strong scorpion, and easy to care for. By strong I mean their living conditions are wide so it doesn't take much to care for.

I also second getting the ceramic heat emitter for heating. I am looking into investing into one. The big downside of the CHE, is their price.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

So what would be the easiest but not neccesarily most expensive option?

Funds arent tight so to speak, but Im not super rich either!


And thanks again thanks for the replies


----------



## Naga (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in the same boat you are. I've had emperors before, but it's been awhile and I'm looking to buy some scorps soon. The people on here have given me pretty good answers to mostly everything...

There are red bulbs sold in the pet market. They're pretty good for scorp care. I don't know how long they last, but they're good as they don't shed much UV light, and scorpions don't mind them much. They do the job though

Ceramic Heat Emitters may be expensive (~$35USD), but they'll last you like 5 years. Plus, they don't give off light, just heat... Which is good, because being nocturnal, scorpions really don't care for it to be very bright


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

I shall have a look at a few of the local shops this week and see whats on offer locally before looking online.

Once again thanks


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

Another question-does anyone know what kind of wattage I would be after?

And with regards to using a bulb, will one suffice?And again any idea on the wattage for those?

Sorry for all the questions, but I want to cover all bases-and I like to do my research


----------



## Selket (Apr 22, 2009)

Questions are good, better to ask than not ask and end up with a dead scorp . I would say that a 100 W or 150 W should be fine with the dimensions you listed. Also you could ask people at a pet store what size lamp would be good for the size of your tank.

I would recommend the Ceramic Heat Emitter for its durability. But the red heat lamps I hear are good to watch your scorp at night time, since they cannot see red light. (I just use a red LED flashlight). But it all depends on how much you want to spend now. CHE are more expensive, but as previously stated last a lot longer. And heat lamps are somewhat cheaper, but only last for a few months.

And if you have more questions, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Selket (Apr 22, 2009)

Also, one bulb should be fine on one side of the tank so that there is a temperature gradient for the scorp.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

Again thanks for the replies-Im sure I will have loads more questions to ask as I go along.

Im not sure if there are many of your members in the uk etc-I just signed up after reading the forums and seeing how helpful everyone was.

I was wondering with regards to the CHE whether there are specific brands favoured by keepers, or any to avoid, a quick google has come up with lots of them under the Exo Terra brand-and they all appear to be a reasonable price.


The lighting issue is again another good point, I would like to see them when they are active, but dont require a light on all night either, so I guess I should look for a red light as it wont affect them as much-again, are there any brands etc that are preferrable or have a good reputation over others?

Another thing I have thought of, is that my scorpions will be kept in a bit of a recess, so they wont get loads of natural light, is there anything you can suggest for this , or should I try and locate them somewhere where they can get more?

Thanks again.

Jon


----------



## Selket (Apr 22, 2009)

Emps do not like light at all. It is good for them to stay out of natural light (sun light) UV light is bad for them after long exposure. That is why people say that you can look at them under a black light (UV light) for a short time every now and then. If you didn't know that scorps glow under black lights.

The one brand I am familiar with for CHEs is Zoo Med. I usually buy Zoo Med stuff when ever I can. The one thing I didn't like about their products was the heat mat I bought, but that was more my fault than theirs.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, I had seen some amazing pictures, and had heard that this could be hazardous to them if they were under it for too long.


So a good setup would be a CHE , and maybe a standar light or lamp for daytime viewing(Not on all day) ,, and then a red light for night time viewing(Again not all night)....does this sound about right?



I have heard the Zoo brand mentioned before-I shall look into them a bit more-and the CHE-just fits into a light bulb holder-rather than a bulb-for all intents and purposes?


Cheers for the help peeps


----------



## Selket (Apr 22, 2009)

I am not sure if you would need a bulb for day time viewing, as the room lighting should suffice, but I never see my emp during the day, he is always under his hide.

As for the thing to hold the CHE or bulb, all that you need is something along the lines of this. Not like a regular lamp that you would put on a table, just to clear things up.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 22, 2009)

Okey dokey-I think thats nice and simple-and that stays on 24/7.

So with regards to a redlight for evening viewing-is there anything specific I should be after for that at all?

And any advice for positioning of lamps and the CHE?

As Im building a hood for the tank myself-any advice from anyone who has done this themselves etc?

I just want to cover every angle and get things right first time around 


Cheers for clarification on the CHE holder


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 23, 2009)

Personally, I feel supplemental heating is not really necessary for emperor scorpions.  They like it cool.  This is why in the wild, they spend most of their times in termite mounds.  Those mounds really are amazing at keeping the colony(and occupants such as an emp) cool.  Anyway, I also kept my emps at room temperature fine with no problems whatsoever..  You can have a bulb for night time viewing I guess, but I don't know if leaving it on all night is a good idea.

If you really want to provide additional heating, place the heat source over one end.  This allows for a gradient and areas where the scorp can choose to warm up or cool off.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 23, 2009)

Im not planning on leaving a light on all night-will just have a red bulb for occasional evening viewing 

Now I guess its time to draw up some plans for making the hood.

Does anyone have any ideas etc? Any materials I should avoid etc?


Thanks for all the help thus far!


----------



## alexi (Apr 23, 2009)

I use a moonglow bulb, it's not strictly a blacklight but still makes them fluoresce.  I was worried about it since I had heard blacklights were bad for them, but folks on here told me the moonglow was fine.  So if you see one of those and you like the glowy look you might consider it.  

And also I think if a scorpion is legitemately too hot, it will burrow.  So as long as you give it the opportunity to do so and you don't put a heat pad on the bottom it seems to me overheating isn't a major concern.  

There is an argument for not heating though, scorpions do live longer when they're kept cooler since it effectively slows down their life processes.  I think of it as a trade off.  Shorter active life or longer boring life.  But I don't know to what extent their life spans will change just by altering heating.  Has a study been done on this?  If not, it would be very easy to do one.... you could also study the effect of constant temperature versus naturally cyclic temperatures....


----------



## Selket (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't have a hood on my tank, just one of those screen tops. If you used this you could just put the CHE on one side of the screen top so that one side of the tank is warmer than the other, producing a temperature gradient.

I might be missing something, but why are you making a hood? is it for a black light?


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 23, 2009)

Just to satisfy the bloke I house share with-I was just going to make something with a wooden frame-then about 90% perspex, with 50% of this drilled with small holes for humdity.

Would a 100w or 150w CHE be too hot to sit above perspex-or would it be better to cut a hole for it to sit in??

I hope this makes sense-if not let me know and I will fire up photoshop and try and show you what I mean 

When you say screen-what do you mean?Whats it made of?

Jon


----------



## Selket (Apr 23, 2009)

This is the kind of screen I have.(or similar) is this. It works fine. What is perspex? Is it kind of like plexi-glass(a kind of plastic "glass"?).


----------



## Selket (Apr 24, 2009)

The lamp might melt the perspex if you put it right on the perspex. You could make the lid of the tank out of wood and instead of using perspex for the lid, use some screening material, like for windows. Then you could put the lamp on the screen.

I...well actually my girlfriend has a terrarium like that for her ball pythons. Where it has a wooden frame, plexiglass instead of glass, and a hinged lid made from wood and screening. I will take a picture later today, and put it up. One of her friends made it.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes-perspex is like plastic glass-and would be very interested to see the picture youre on about as it sounds like it may well be exactly the kind of thing Im after creating!

Thanks once again for all the help!


I tip my hat to you


----------



## Selket (Apr 26, 2009)

OK well it looks like the terrarium that I was talking about is packed away right now. (we are in the middle of moving) So I will get a good picture for you, when we are finished moving in. So around may 1st or 2nd I will have that picture for you. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats ok-good luck with the move


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 27, 2009)

Just a little update, my sister was going to buy me a CHE as a birthday present, but the local pet shop is refusing to sell her one, on the grounds that a CHE would scorch a scorpion-and the only thing they will sell her is a heat mat 


Bearing in mind Im in the UK-does this sound correct, or maybe a little suspicious....I think my sister will end up getting me the heatmat anyway-but depending on your advice I may still get a CHE.

As said previously the measurements are :
width 120cm
height 50cm
depth 30cm

If I temporarily go for the heatmat, I know I stick it to the side or the rear of half the tank,correct?And how effective are these?
Will it be enough?

She is also on a mission now to find me the screen mesh that was previously mentioned.

Cheers all.

Jon


----------



## Selket (Apr 27, 2009)

My opinion about heating pads are that they are not very effective at all. My heating pad barely does anything. I find my emp sometimes laying right next to the glass where the pad is. So I would think that it does not emit enough heat if the scorp will lay right next to it. And when I feel it, it is not "hot" but slightly warm. 

But as for the CHE, I would think if you got a low enough wattage the scorp would be fine, also if you provide enough substrate (coco fiber or peat) for the emp to burrow to escape the heat you should be good also.

You can also fine clamp lamps that have an inline dimmer on them to control the amount of heat coming out of the lamp/emitter.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Any idea what kind of wattage I would be after for a CHE in a tank this size at all?


----------



## Selket (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not an expert on the wattage, but my guess would be either a 60 W (I think this would put off enough heat for your emp, and would be less likely to fry your scorp.) or a 100 W which would put off more heat. I would say a 60 W to be safe. Emp's don't like a lot of heat, but I think the 60 W would put off enough, and not fry the scorp.

My girlfriend uses a 100 W CHE for her ball pythons, and the tank might be a little taller than the one you have, and it puts out quite a bit of heat. So for an emp, I would go with 60 to be safe, and that should still raise the temp quite a bit on one side of the tank.

You might want to see if others have any input, or try to see what else you come up with researching on the internet.

sorry for such a long and kind of repetitive response.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 28, 2009)

No problems.

With regards to substrate-I have seen some of the cocomat stuff-or whatever it is called (Add water to hydrate it and let it expand etc), so with a false bottomed tank, I use largish gravel, then a layer of this, and then another layer?Im looking at a substarte that is used for tarantulas-Ive forgotten the name, but would I use just this for the next layer? As Im sure I read somewhere, that mixing this with more of the cocomat-stuff would be a good idea-can anyone clarify this?

the local pet shop also reccomended some bark chips-would you agree with this?

Thanks once again.
Jon


----------



## Selket (Apr 29, 2009)

For a false bottom, use about an inch of gravel (I use a little bigger than pea size gravel). Then just put about 4-6 inches of coco fiber (the stuff that comes in brick form and you add water and it expands, like you were talking about.) I don't think you need any bark chips at all.

You could also put some screening or mesh in between the gravel and coco fiber, so if the emp burrows, it won't dig into the gravel. I don't do this, but my emp doesn't even burrow.

And then just make sure you have a tube going through the substrate and gravel so you can add water.


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is the first-he is awesome-he is sooo lilvely-well at night which is when Im awake-so beautiful and full of character 







Sorry for being a happy n00b, but i sleep badly so im up lots at night and he is out and about and Im loving him!


Am calling him shadow-couldnt think of a better name!!!

Thnx for all the help


----------



## Selket (May 1, 2009)

nice scorp. I am glad you are excited about it. I love my emp. By the color of the telson it looks like yours is a sub adult. 

Congrats:clap: 

Oh and by the way, did you ever make your tank, or did you just buy one?


----------



## mapleleaf (May 1, 2009)

Im currently using a 2.5ft tank, as I had a issue with my 3ft, however I have just been offered a 4ft tank also-so Im really spoilt for choice-and Im having a new lid made by friend swho work at a glassworks company


----------



## mapleleaf (May 1, 2009)

Ahhh-and may I just ask what you mean by sub adult?? Sorry for another question


----------



## Selket (May 1, 2009)

It probably is not fully mature. It will molt one or two more times. I am pretty sure that it is a sub adult. By the look of the picture the telson (stinger) looks like an orangish cream color, which means almost mature, but not quite. If it is a dark reddish maroon, then the scorp is fully mature and will not molt. If it is a white, than it is a juvenile and has a few molts left.

Just in case, a molt is like shedding.


----------



## Selket (May 5, 2009)

here are the pictures of the tank that was built for my girlfriends ball pythons:


----------



## mapleleaf (May 13, 2009)

A quick question-if you will.

I have a infra red 50w bulb-will that be ok in a metal lamp?
Both have the ES fitting-and the lamp is rated for 60w-that should be ok shouldnt it???


----------



## H. laoticus (May 13, 2009)

if it's just a regular lamp, i wouldn't do it.  They're not made to withstand the heat produced from heat bulbs. You should invest like 20 bucks and get a ceramic heat/clamp lamp.  They range from lamps up to 60W, 150W, or 250W.  I used heat bulbs on 2 regular desk clamp lamps and they both fried on me.  The wattage was good too, but it didn't work out.  The lamps were both fried and also, both the bulbs died.  The thing with those bulbs also is that they don't do so well when you turn them off.  I've found that if they've been on for a while, it's best to just leave them on.  They're supposed to be able to withstand the cooling process but 2 have broken on me  .  The bulbs I recommend are the Zoo Med infrared heat lamps.  They seem to be of good quality and actually last.  They produce great heat also.  60W should be good for a 10 gallon, you can go up to 100W but i'd stop there.


----------



## mapleleaf (May 13, 2009)

Too late-foolish me decided to try the light in a normal ES lamp-and the bulb has gone-was a 50w zoo med bulb-shall look for a proper lamp and new bulb tomorrow I guess 
Will teach me for being impatient


----------



## H. laoticus (May 13, 2009)

mapleleaf said:


> Too late-foolish me decided to try the light in a normal ES lamp-and the bulb has gone-was a 50w zoo med bulb-shall look for a proper lamp and new bulb tomorrow I guess
> Will teach me for being impatient


aww, sorry about that xD
it's alright.  At least it's only one bulb, i think i burnt out 3 testing things out haha


----------

